# training facility in upstate sc



## redrmearsenal18 (Jun 20, 2009)

I found this training facility locally and was wondering if I could get some opinions on what you think about it from the website. http://www.astrokennels.net


----------



## BackwoodsShepherd (Aug 24, 2014)

Did you try them, or find another trainer local? Possibly further north?


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

The folks at Astro are knowledgeable and I know Doug is a VERY good trainer - don't know how good the others are but the whole family has a lot of personal working line GSD experience or how good the classes are.

Another option is Dog Trainer's Workshop with Connie Cleveland. She would be the go to person for someone wanting to do competitive obedience. Highly respected in that venue. A bit heavy handed at times, even for me. 

I would also spend some time at speedy paws agility of of North Pleasantburg. Great way for a GSD to learn some balance and body control. They are also one of the few places in the area that does not consider prongs to be torture tools and will overlook their use (my experience)


----------

